# Can't burn CD now? (Gentoo 2.6.9 r1)

## volospin

I didn't try but I think I can burn before with 2.6.8 kernel...

now I reinstall the whole system from scratch and got the following.

```

root@nitrogen: ~

hist:520 cmnd:20 jobs:0 # cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

cdrecord: Warning: Linux-2.6.8 introduced incompatible interface changes.

cdrecord: Warning: SCSI transport does no longer work for suid root programs.

cdrecord: Warning: if cdrecord fails, try to run it from a root account.

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

```

I saw some place mentioning kernel preventing burning.

Any clue? 

 :Wink: 

----------

## fourhead

Same error here and I've heart of other people with the same issue. There seems to be no fix yet, I reverted back tp gentoo-dev-surces-2.6.8-r9 and everything works fine again!

Tom

----------

## Pepek

Try sth like this as root ofcourse :

```
# chmod -s /usr/bin/cdrecord

# chmod -s /usr/bin/cdrdao
```

This disable suid for that applications.

P.S. In future search forum before you ask. It doesn't hurt.  :Wink: 

Cheers.  :Cool: 

----------

## Cr0t

 *Pepek wrote:*   

> Try sth like this as root ofcourse :
> 
> ```
> # chmod -s /usr/bin/cdrecord
> 
> ...

 

cdrecord doesn't work as good anymore as it used to... even after unsetting, I get the same error. I have been fighting with that issue for some time now. Only the root user can burn now on my system... it's a pain, but we just have to wait for a fix!

----------

## John5788

its not really anything "broken". linus decided to make it so only root can burn cds in his kernel due to security issues

----------

## Cr0t

 *John5788 wrote:*   

> its not really anything "broken". linus decided to make it so only root can burn cds in his kernel due to security issues

 

Well, somebody should have given us a choice!

----------

## Pepek

 *John5788 wrote:*   

> its not really anything "broken". linus decided to make it so only root can burn cds in his kernel due to security issues

 

This is not true. Even on the vanilla kernel-2.6.9 (without any patch) I can burn cds as a normal user. To do that is only need cdrtools-2.1 and disable suid for cdrecord and cdrdao.

Cheers.  :Cool: 

----------

## Cr0t

 *Pepek wrote:*   

>  *John5788 wrote:*   its not really anything "broken". linus decided to make it so only root can burn cds in his kernel due to security issues 
> 
> This is not true. Even on the vanilla kernel-2.6.9 (without any patch) I can burn cds as a normal user. To do that is only need cdrtools-2.1 and disable suid for cdrecord and cdrdao.
> 
> Cheers. 

 

I gotta try that tomorrow at work.

----------

## John5788

 *Pepek wrote:*   

>  *John5788 wrote:*   its not really anything "broken". linus decided to make it so only root can burn cds in his kernel due to security issues 
> 
> This is not true. Even on the vanilla kernel-2.6.9 (without any patch) I can burn cds as a normal user. To do that is only need cdrtools-2.1 and disable suid for cdrecord and cdrdao.
> 
> Cheers. 

 

http://lwn.net/Articles/98379/

here, it says linus added a patch to prevent this from happening

----------

## spockpv

 *Cr0t wrote:*   

>  *Pepek wrote:*   Try sth like this as root ofcourse :
> 
> ```
> # chmod -s /usr/bin/cdrecord
> 
> ...

 

Same problem here, but even as root:

```
LUCY bin # cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 J�rg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

cdrecord: Warning: Linux-2.6.8 introduced incompatible interface changes.

cdrecord: Warning: SCSI transport does no longer work for suid root programs.

cdrecord: Warning: if cdrecord fails, try to run it from a root account.

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.
```

----------

## dsd

 *John5788 wrote:*   

> http://lwn.net/Articles/98379/
> 
> here, it says linus added a patch to prevent this from happening

 

it is true that linus added a patch. however, the effects of this patch are _not_ applied in any of the gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8 releases or 2.6.9-r1 or 2.6.9-r2.

so that patch has nothing to do with whats going on here.

the problem here is that cdrecord defaults to looking for scsi cd writers. i'm guessing that everyone on this thread uses IDE (ATAPI) cd writers, so the correct command is:

```
cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus
```

i am fairly sure that cdrecord with 2.6.8 would give the same behaviour.

going back to the patch mentioned here..as mentioned above it was effectively excluded into 2.6.9-r2. however i've done some investigation and it seems that in 2.6.9 its fixed, so 2.6.9-r3 exhibits similar cd writing command checking that the mainline 2.6.9 does (Linus' filter in place). hopefully cd writing still works, but i'm looking for feedback in this thread

----------

## nahpets

I can get cdrecord to work using "dev=ATAPI" from CLI, but k3b refuses to detect my burner.  Any ideas?  I was able to burn with k3b a couple days ago, and all of a sudden, k3b stopped working.  I didn't even reboot!!

EDIT

I just finished installing gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r3 and k3b works again...

----------

